# 2 trips 1 decent fish!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

July 14 &15th. Results: I tried to get some shad at the Public landing ramp; no luck. I headed down to the Mill creek area got lines in the water at 07:20. I tried my hand at drift fishing for the 1st time. I put out 2 rods, 1 on each side; suspended off the bottom. The current was there as well as a down river breeze; so I had to keep the boat straight by using my oars. I drifted for around a mile,then cranked up the motor and wet back to my starting point and anchored. 

At 08:30 moved down to the 472 mile marker to fish. Had a hard run at 08:45 but fish never came back; I suspect it was a Garr. 09:07 suspended pole bent over and stayed down. When I pulled back realized I had a decent fish at the other end. I did do a couple hard pull when I could to be sure I had a firm hook set as the fight to get it to the boat was going on. I was able to get the dip net set that when the fish was up then was able to net it. It was a nice bluecat; 17.5 pounds and 33 inches lone that took a chunk of mushy skipjack. That was all for that area; so I headed back up to Hooters. I spent an hour there but NO bites; called it a day and headed home at 11:30

On the 15th Joe & tried our luck. I did get 2 Gizzard shad at the ramp. We headed down river to the back side of the Water Front at 08:20. There was a strong current and down river breeze. No bites so headed down to the Mill Creek area anchored up by the 472 marker again. I had 1 bite that bent the pole over; pulled back had the fish for about 2 seconds then it went limp. Fished there for another hour; no more bites. So we went up river to Hooters. At 10:45 I had a bite, then Joe had a bite a little later. That was it, gave up at 11:30 and headed to the ramp and home.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats the same experience I have been having the last 2 weeks, seems I get hard hits but no hookups?? and the nicer fish are just scattered, cant find a pattern or a group of blues to save my arse!...LOL
Thanks for the report! The 17 lber is a nice fish!
Salmonid


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Arent they spawning right now? This time of year has always been spotting according to reports I have heard and read.


----------



## drralphy (Aug 23, 2011)

I am killing Carp and small mouth bass on flies in mill creek. They have been active for 2 months now.


----------

